# Thomas Russel and son wrist watch



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi I am new here and

I was wondering if anyone could help me

i have a Thomas Russel and son wrist watch in a Dennison case

it was given to me by my father

it was given to him by his father and was given to his father

by his father my fathers grandfather

which would be my great grandfather

all I know is my grandfather was born in 1911

i am trying to date the watch and maybe get a value

i know Thomas Russel was watch maker for the queen

form liverpool and Dennison from Birmingham

i think it may be one of a kind

if anyone can help I could include some pictures

many thanks jason


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Jasbol, I have moved your post/thread to the Clock and Pocket Watch section of the Forum, which is more appropriate to your query.

As you will have gathered, there is a lot of information online about Thomas Russell and Dennison, and you should be able to find pictures of watches for sale that relate to your own example.

If you need more information about your watch from knowledgeable Forum members then I suggest you place some pictures on this thread. As for a value, I have to say that the Forum doesn't generally provide this sort of service for obvious reasons, including the need for any assessment of value to be done on the basis of a physical examination of the watch.


----------



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok thanks

sorry I didn't release about the section

I have looked on line yes I can find information about Thomas Russell

but no pictures even close to my watch

thanks


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Jason,

I think that Tho. Russel watch in Denison case rather exclude 'one of a kind'. It sounds like pocket watch converted to wristwatch, but with no pictures, no one will tell much. If there are any halmarks on the case, it can be dated exactly. If no halmarks, then pictures of the movement and sometimes it's serial number may provide aproximate dating.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @Jasbol, I must apologize for switching your thread-head to the Clock & Pocket Watch section of the Forum, but like @nevenbekriev, your mention of Thomas Russell and Dennison immediately geared my mind to pocket watches, or perhaps a converted pocket watch. I did a bit of digging online, however, and found a Youtube video showing a 1950s wristwatch marked for Thomas Russell & Son in script on the dial and in stamped uppercase on the movement. I show the video here below:






Video from Tickdong Vintage Watches, 2 July 2014

My further research reveals that wristwatches marked for both the Russell and Dennison companies could have been produced as late as 1967, when the Dennison Watch Case Co. Ltd. finally failed. The Russell concern remained in business until 1994. It would seem that pocket/wristwatches branded, Thomas Russell & Son(s), and using Dennison cases were produced over a very long period, and your wristwatch must fit in somewhere along that timeline, whether it is a converted wristwatch or a purpose-made wristwatch, and photographs are essential if one is to make any headway in dating your watch.

In view of the above, I have now moved this thread into the Vintage Watches section of the Forum.


----------



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for looking

but it's definitely a wrist watch

and it was made long before 1900

because it was from my great grandfather

I don't know much about him

but my grandfather was born in 1911

Thanks



nevenbekriev said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I think that Tho. Russel watch in Denison case rather exclude 'one of a kind'. It sounds like pocket watch converted to wristwatch, but with no pictures, no one will tell much. If there are any halmarks on the case, it can be dated exactly. If no halmarks, then pictures of the movement and sometimes it's serial number may provide aproximate dating.





nevenbekriev said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I think that Tho. Russel watch in Denison case rather exclude 'one of a kind'. It sounds like pocket watch converted to wristwatch, but with no pictures, no one will tell much. If there are any halmarks on the case, it can be dated exactly. If no halmarks, then pictures of the movement and sometimes it's serial number may provide aproximate dating.


 Sorry I don't know how to add photos

I don't know how to add photos

thanks


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Jasbol said:


> ...but it's definitely a wrist watch
> 
> and it was made long before 1900...


 This is a nonsence, as first wrist watches ever stared to appear about 1900. Especally if talking about Tho's Russel watch in Denisson case...

To show pictures, upload them in some hostihg site like Imgur or so, copy the link and paste it in the message.


----------



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

nevenbekriev said:


> This is a nonsence, as first wrist watches ever stared to appear about 1900. Especally if talking about Tho's Russel watch in Denisson case...
> 
> To show pictures, upload them in some hostihg site like Imgur or so, copy the link and paste it in the message.


 Can I upload photos from my phone


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jasbol said:


> Can I upload photos from my phone


 You can install the Flickr app, load photos from your phone to Flickr and then post the links here.

The photos we need are the dial, the inside of the caseback - with sharp, clear views of the hallmarks and other inscriptions - and of the movement.


----------



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> You can install the Flickr app, load photos from your phone to Flickr and then post the links here.
> 
> The photos we need are the dial, the inside of the caseback - with sharp, clear views of the hallmarks and other inscriptions - and of the movement.


 Hi have Dropbox will that work


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jasbol said:


> Hi have Dropbox will that work


 It should, to a point. Dropbox on a Windows PC, if you right click on the photo and click "View Image", will give you a URL that will embed the picture in your post here. On my Android tablet, the "Link" or "Share" icons create a link, but it won't embed in the forum post. It should open the image on Dropbox though.


----------



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

Here are pictures https://www.dropbox.com/sh/homl2tlfn1tpfsh/AAAO3F_oXlHhQ2qU5c4D_GBYa?dl=0


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for those pics, dear @Jasbol. As I suspected, your Thomas Russell & Son watch is a purpose-made wristwatch and dates to the period 1939-45. In fact, we can be a bit more precise because your watch is in 9 carat gold and the caseback is hallmarked for Birmingham, 1939. Your wristwatch would have been very unusual indeed had it significantly pre-dated 1900, and the style and design of the item accords with the date of the hallmark. I do hope this does not come as a disappointment, and your watch is still an interesting item. It certainly enlightened me about the later history of the Russell watch concern.


----------



## Jasbol (Mar 17, 2021)

Always said:


> Thanks for those pics, dear @Jasbol. As I suspected, your Thomas Russell & Son watch is a purpose-made wristwatch and dates to the period 1939-45. In fact, we can be a bit more precise because your watch is in 9 carat gold and the caseback is hallmarked for Birmingham, 1939. Your wristwatch would have been very unusual indeed had it significantly pre-dated 1900, and the style and design of the item accords with the date of the hallmark. I do hope this does not come as a disappointment, and your watch is still an interesting item. It certainly enlightened me about the later history of the Russell watch concern.


 Ok thanks

do you know anywhere I could get some sort of value

thanks


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Just out of interest, the movement is a Revue Thommen cal.57.

Nice one.

Regards.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jasbol said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> do you know anywhere I could get some sort of value
> 
> thanks


 I see you also asked about this watch on the NAWCC forum and got similar answers there. If you search "Thomas Russell wrist watch" in Google image search you will find one or two watches similar to yours that have sold at auction sites or show the auctioneers estimate. The problem is, as noted on NAWCC, the watch needs repairs before it can be worn and this will compromise the value. The repairs are likely to cost more than the monetary value of the watch. In these circumstances, it is your choice whether the sentimental value justifies the cost.


----------

